# .:: Is Earning From Google Ad-Sense Legal In India ? ::.



## tuXian (Feb 8, 2005)

Can someone tell me that If I subscribe to google ad-sense and when someone clicks on the ads then the revenue generated is legal in India? Dont know how they send the money in here.??


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 9, 2005)

tuxian said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me that If I subscribe to google ad-sense and when someone clicks on the ads then the revenue generated is legal in India? Dont know how they send the money in here.??


*YES, its completly LEGAL*


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 9, 2005)

babumuchhala...calm down will ya??? u didnt have 2 write in big, red text...


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Feb 9, 2005)

Hehe!!! Babu.. cool it bud...

yeah its legal.

In fact im using it muhself...


----------



## tuXian (Feb 9, 2005)

cool_dude_prav can you tell me what is their mode of payment? Do we need to submit PAN number or so cuz I havent got one.

Plz reply


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Feb 9, 2005)

Dont worry tuxian.. They send u cheque once your account reaches 100$.. cool na.. (Even i dont have a PAN no)..


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 9, 2005)

Google Ad-sense is perfectly legal in India. You can surely receive payments in US dollars or any other currency as long as it comes from existing valid banking channels.

PAN is necessary when you have to file your income tax returns (and also for various other reasons like opening a bank account, etc.). It is not necessarily for receiving money from abroad. But even if you have low income, there are six crietrias. Its called *One by six scheme*. If you fall under any one of them, you will have to file your return. These criterias are:

1. Mobile Phone
2. Credit Card
3. Club Membership
4. Foreign Travel
5. Owning a motor vehicle (not a two wheeler)
6. Occupying an immovable property as an owner or a tenant of specified area. Specified area differs from city to city.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jul 17, 2005)

can I recieve payments even without giving pan info, coz, I am student, and I don't pay taxes, though I have mobile phone! but, not others.


----------



## devilhead_satish (Jul 18, 2005)

I have applied on dad's name for my 2 blogs. I too am a student(only 16). You just have to give out all ur info once ur application is approved and state that u have nothing to do with the US. Thats all , they cant tax you.


----------



## tuXian (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks to all u guys I have started Ad-sense ads on my site. I applied and the next day my site was accepted and the site was up with ads, it was really fast


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats! Now start getting some good traffic 

For adsense the simple formula to earn money is

traffic = money 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Charley (Jul 18, 2005)

Late to get here. 


Is this availabe if u own a website or even if u dont have 1?


----------



## imported_sr_ultimate (Jul 18, 2005)

You need a working website which fullfills all the adsense requirements.


----------



## mail2and (Jul 18, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Late to get here.
> 
> 
> Is this availabe if u own a website or even if u dont have 1?



You need a decent website to get Adsense. Just don't put those "Earn by running toolbar" etc ads on ur site.. and u'll be just fine


----------



## Charley (Jul 18, 2005)

Right tks for ur replies. I dont have a website of my own.

Is there any other option for earning for those who dont have websites ??


----------



## dragonball (Jul 24, 2005)

also can i put a SHORT URL in the details of AdSense?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

i recently registered in to adsense . now it is displayed in my account that your payment is hold until you send your taxation information . now i dont have any such info or like that..

can anyone tell me how can it would be possible to unhold payment without filling tax forms .


----------



## tuXian (Aug 16, 2005)

well me too was getting this message though the amount was meagre.

Anyways for this warning to go away you need to confirm somewhere once you log in (Dont rem will check and tell you) that you are not a US citizen and your business is not based in US. Once you do this the message goes off.

I strongly recommend you to read the rules and regulations and online help as its got most answers.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 16, 2005)

@sr ultimate "You need a working website which fullfills all the adsense requirements."
-----------------------------------------------------------

what do you mean ?

which type of requirements ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 17, 2005)

No p*rn, const updates, no pics spam, no irrelevancy, no pay clickers are some require ments...


----------



## selva1966 (Aug 17, 2005)

For information In One by Six scheme  

Mobile phones are excluded, however, anyone having an electric bill of Rs. 50,000 p.a. or more has been brought into the ambit.

So owners of Mobile phone need not worry


----------



## tuXian (Aug 17, 2005)

selva1966 said:
			
		

> For information In One by Six scheme
> 
> Mobile phones are excluded, however, anyone having an electric bill of Rs. 50,000 p.a. or more has been brought into the ambit.
> 
> So owners of Mobile phone need not worry



are you sure, any pointers on the web to that news?


----------



## Charley (Aug 18, 2005)

selva1966 said:
			
		

> For information In One by Six scheme
> 
> Mobile phones are excluded, however, anyone having an electric bill of Rs. 50,000 p.a. or more has been brought into the ambit.
> 
> So owners of Mobile phone need not worry





how is this related 2 Adsense????


----------



## selva1966 (Aug 19, 2005)

@achacko@dataone.in

See the post by tuxfan

Google Ad-sense is perfectly legal in India. You can surely receive payments in US dollars or any other currency as long as it comes from existing valid banking channels.

PAN is necessary when you have to file your income tax returns (and also for various other reasons like opening a bank account, etc.). It is not necessarily for receiving money from abroad. But even if you have low income, there are six crietrias. Its called One by six scheme. If you fall under any one of them, you will have to file your return. These criterias are:

1. Mobile Phone
2. Credit Card
3. Club Membership
4. Foreign Travel
5. Owning a motor vehicle (not a two wheeler)
6. Occupying an immovable property as an owner or a tenant of specified area. Specified area differs from city to city. Smile

He was CORRECT at the time.  Because the post was made on Feb 09, 2005.  Before BUDGET 2005.

@TuxiaN.  Here is the link.  I can give a link from Income tax department website.  But it will be so dry.

*in.rediff.com/money/2005/feb/28bud9.htm

(LINE 10)


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 20, 2005)

selva1966 said:
			
		

> For information In One by Six scheme
> 
> Mobile phones are excluded, however, anyone having an electric bill of Rs. 50,000 p.a. or more has been brought into the ambit.
> 
> So owners of Mobile phone need not worry



  We had 2 meteres in our office. We kept getting bill for one meter, they never bothered to raise the bill for second meter for 2.5 yrs in spite of repeated reminder and then raised 2 bills of 36000 and 93000 within a span of 6 months      We anyway are IT assessee's. But what if someone has to file the return only because if the laziness of electricity department? This condition is pretty unfair


----------



## selva1966 (Aug 21, 2005)

I accept tuxfan.

See from another angle.  The Electricity tariff differs from state to state and UTs.  For consumption of same no. of Units different people in different state will pay different amount.   The Income Tax Act being a Central Act, should not differenciate citizens based on residency.    

So I think electricity consumed and not charges paid should be criteria.  Some states will have problems cited by you also.


I think this will defnitely be challanged before Court. 

BTW, how to copy and paste previous posting with White Backgrond? Anyone can help me?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 21, 2005)

selva1966 said:
			
		

> BTW, how to copy and paste previous posting with White Backgrond? Anyone can help me?



Press the quote button corresponding to the post you want to make white and then add your comments either inside or outside the post as required.


----------



## selva1966 (Aug 22, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Press the quote button corresponding to the post you want to make white and then add your comments either inside or outside the post as required.



Thanks for the tip. Now I got it.


----------

